# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Procoralan

## agneet

Gebruikt iemand het middel Procoralan tegen verhoogde hartslag en wat zijn hiermee de ervaringen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Agneet,

Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar ik heb wel even voor je rondgekeken.

* http://www.mijnmedicijn.nl/hart-door...rocoralan.aspx hier staan 3 cijfers/oordelen van gebruikers.
* Ik kreeg het medicijn Procoralan, dit was een redelijk nieuw medicijn. Maar ook bij dit medicijn voelde ik mij niets beter, zaalarts was daarentegen wel tevreden en zei dat mijn hartslagfrequentie naar beneden was gegaan. Ondanks dat ik mij nog niet goed voelde besloot hij mij naar huis te sturen, want het medicijn sloeg aan. Achteraf hebben ze mij veel te snel naar huis gestuurd, want na een week ging mijn hartslag weer omhoog en was ik terug bij af. _Voor het hele verhaal zie_ http://www.hartgenoten.nl/hartverhal...e-een-hartpati

Verder is er weinig over te vinden  :Frown: 
Hoe is jou ervaring er tot nu toe mee?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## agneet

hallo Luuss,

Bedankt voor je reactie! Ik heb zelf nog geen ervaring met Procoralan, sta op het punt het middel te gaan gebruiken. Gebruik nu al een aantal jaren betablokkers, met redelijk effect, maar volgens de arts is Procoralan beter omdat het minder bijwerkingen heeft. Betablokker zijn volgens hem bij mij wat te zwaar en zorgen voor vermoeidheid bij inspanning, terwijl er verder geen afwijkingen bij mij geconstateerd zijn bij holter en echo-onderzoek, behalve dat mijn hartslag neigt naar de hoge kant en ik wel regelmatig overslagen heb. Weinig mensen gebruiken nog Procoralan, en overstappen is altijd een beetje vervelend. Het middel schijnt wel veilig te zijn...Ik moet het misschien dan maar gewoon gaan proberen.
Nogmaals hartelijk bedankt!

Groetjes, Agneet

----------


## Vvu

Hallo Agneet,

Ik gebruik Procoralan. Ik ben 37 jaar en bij mij werkte de bétablokkers niet meer waardoor ik een erg hoge hartslag kreeg. Met procoralan wordt je hart met een aantal slagen per minuut verlaagd. Ik heb wel last van hoofdpijn en pijn op mijn borst maar dat schijnt te verminderen als je het middel langer gebruikt.

Groetjes Vivian

----------


## agneet

Hallo Vivian,

Bedankt voor je reactie! Het valt me op dat maar erg weinig mensen het middel krijgen voorgeschreven. Bevalt het jou goed? Welke dosis heb jij gekregen? Bij mij willen ze eerst een lagere dosis proberen van 2 keer 5mg en dan omhoog naar 2 keer 7,5 mg per dag.
Groetjes, Agneet.

----------


## Vvu

Hallo Agneet,

Sorry voor mijn late reactie maar ik ben ziek geweest en heb daardoor mijn mail niet meer gecheckt. Ik heb eerst 2x daags 2/5 mg gehad en nu 2x 5 mg en dat slaat erg goed aan. Klopt dat er weinig mensen dit gebruiken. Het is is vrij nij nieuw middel. Het schijnt te werken op foute hartcellen.

Groetjes Vivian

----------

